# NSW Longy 12.11.12



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

I went fishing this morning with Gary.

I liked it when it was time for show and tell. What's that you've got there Gary?










"A really big fishy!"


----------



## SkybluCraig (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice one - looks a bit choppy out there for me though.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Nice one Gary! PB?

What outfit did you get him on?

How good do the conditions look.

Marty


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice one Gary!! Looks fab out there!

Anything for you Jim?


----------



## Nbh00d (Feb 12, 2012)

I was there last Thurs and the kings didn't show up possibly due to the thunderstorm and cold water    Now seeing this photo just makes me want to cry hard


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Awesome conditions 4 sure nice kingy


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

paulthetaffy said:


> Nice one Gary!! Looks fab out there!
> 
> Anything for you Jim?


Mum forgot to pack me a big fishy so I showed Gary some rats and stuff. He was happy when I gave him some squid in the carpark before we went and he gave me a little yakka to play with too. A rat ate him and another few rats liked my big white sluggo. Lots of yukky grey sweep ate all of my squid.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

You mean you didn't pull in a quick score of Reds before the sun came up ?
Nice fish Gary or do you just have small hands ?
Specs please.And how good is that water.


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

It must be a monday to get conditions like that. Well done.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)




----------

